# IBS and Menopause



## Caroline Young (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi all I had a hysterectomy at the end of 2013 due to having a very large fibroid, for about 2 months prior to that and every since I have been having stomach problems, had a endoscopy and that showed a irritated stomach was given Omperazole 40mg , also have server nausea, well about 3 months ago went to the gastro consultant and she said I have IBS gave me Esomperazole , Colofac and sent me on my way, not happy, well a month ago I decided to stop all meds, including any vitamins , I take my HRT via the patch and found I am a bit better but its the nausea and burning stomach that still bothers me, tried the Fodmap diet no help, only drink lactose free milk and do not eat chocolate and other certain things , can anyone help, thought I would try a product called Centaurium by A vogel as it says it could help please anyone advice or help xx


----------

